# Filling the gap in a sidecar crib



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I have our crib sidecarred and was wondering if anyone had suggestions on how to fill the gap between the crib mattress and the bars on the far side. I've seen people use craft foam but it seems hard to find here and what I have seen is expensive.

I've also heard of using pool noodles but I don't know where to get them this time of year. Places like Target and Walmart don't sell them in the winter.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

to fill the gap in our sidecarred crib, i just rolled up a blanket into a cylindrical shape and stuffed it tightly into the gap. it has worked well and we have never had any issues.
hth


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

we got our pool noodle at toys r us. you could order them online. they were absolutely the perfect size for the job.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

We use 4 towels rolled up together in a noodle-esque shape. I was worried about the offgassing of the pool noodle or craft foam. The towels work well, no problems there! Plus they are easily washable.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I used towels rolled up and an old sheet for about a 16 mons and then we got pool noodles and I sewed a case for the top pool noodle (we use two) The towels worked fine put the noodles make changing the sheets easier.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

We used pool noodles. If I didn't have those, I would have used a tightly rolled blanket/towels.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshynbaby* 
We used pool noodles. If I didn't have those, I would have used a tightly rolled blanket/towels.


until i got a pool noodle i used blankets tightly rolled up.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

We leave the crib mattress where it is and push our mattress up against the crib so there is no gap - except on the other side of our bed. I guess it depends what kind of bed you have - we have a frame that allows us to do this.


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

I used a rolled up blanket and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

rolled up blanket here too


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We received a bedding set as a gift so I folded the bumper pad in half and wedged it in there. Perfect.


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I think I am just paranoid about the "soft bedding" issue. To me, everything feels too soft. How do you know if it's firm enough that it won't pose a suffocation hazard?


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

I can post a picture of what I have done if anyone thinks that would help.


----------



## Kobaby (Mar 28, 2011)

This only just occurred to me, too. DH is concerned about the wrong foam either being a suffocation hazard or offgassing... DS is just 5 months so we're still not out of the safe zone for SIDS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninetales*
> 
> I think I am just paranoid about the "soft bedding" issue. To me, everything feels too soft. How do you know if it's firm enough that it won't pose a suffocation hazard?


----------

